# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  توبة الصائمين .., بقلم :د. عائض القرني

## samoora

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصبحه وبعد.
فإنّ مِن أعظم ما يعود على المسلم بالنفع في هذا الشهر الكريم توبتُه وإنابتُه إلى ربه، ومحاسبتُه لنفسه، ومراجعته لتاريخه.

باب التوبة مفتوح، وعطاءُ ربك ممنوح، وفضله تعالى يغدو ويروح، ولكن أين التائب المستغفر؟ قال تعالى: «قلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ» (الزمر: 53).

وهذا الشهر هو موسم التوبة والمغفرة، وشهر السماح والعفو، فهو زمن أغلى من غالٍ وأنفسُ من نفيس.

صحّ عنه ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ أنه قال: «إن الله يبسط يده بالليل؛ ليتوب مسيءُ النّهار، ويبسط يده بالنهار؛ ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها».

الإساءات مِنّا كثيرة، والعفو منه أكثر. الخطأ منّا كبير، ورحمته أكبر. والزّلل مِنّا عظيم، ومغفرته أعظم.

سبحان من يعطي ونخطئ دائماً ولم يزلْ مهما هفا العبدُ عفا يعطي الذي يخطي ولا يمنعُهُ جلاله عن العطا لذي الخَطا قال تعالى: «وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ» (آل عمران:135). لم يصرّوا أبداً، اخطأوا فاعترفوا بذنبهم واستغفروا، وأساؤوا فندموا، فغفر الله لهم.

صحّ عنه ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ أنه قال: «رغم أنف من أدركه رمضان فلم يغفر له».

ذنوبُ العامِ ـ كلّ العام ـ تُمحى لمن صدق مع الله في رمضان إذا اجتنب الكبائر، النقص طيلة السنة، والعيوب المتراكمة تُصحّح في رمضان.

صحّ في الحديث القدسي أنّ الله ـ عزّ وجلّ ـ يقول: «يا عبادي! إنكم تذنبون بالليل والنهار، وأنا أغفر الذنوب جميعاً، فاستغفروني أغفرْ لكم».

من طبيعتنا الذنب، ولكنّ منّا من يتوب وينيب ويستغفر مولاه، ومنّا من يصرّ، ويستمرّ ويكابر، وهذا هو المغبون المخذول عن طريق الهداية.

أتوبُ إليك يا رحمنُ مِمّا جنتْ نفسي فقدْ كثرتْ ذنوبُ وأشكو يا إلهيَ من معاصٍ أصابتْني وآذتْني عيوبُ صحّ في الحديث القدسي أنّ الله يقول: «يا ابن آدم! إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتَني غفرتُ لك على ما كان فيك ولا أُبالي».

يا صائمين! هذا الشهر فرصتُنا للتوبة النَّصوح، وهذه الأيام غنيمة لنا، فهل نبادر الغنيمة والفرصة؟

وبادرَنا بالتّوبة النَّصوح قبلَ احتضارِ وانتزاع الرّوحِ لا تحتقرْ شيئاً من المآثمِ وإنّما الأعمالُ بالخواتمِ صام معنا قوم العامَ الماضيَ ثم رُدّوا لمولاهم الحقّ، ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين، مَضَوْا بأعمالهم، وتركوا آثارهم.

فيا ليت شعري ما نقول وما الذي نُجيب به والأمرُ إذاكَ أصعبُ إلى الله نشكو قسوةً في قلوبنا وفي كلّ يومٍ واعظُ الموتِ يندبُ ومن علامات قبول الصائمين الصدقُ في التوبة، والعزم على عدم العودة، والندم على ما فرط العبد في جنب الله عزّ وجلّ.

يقول سبحانه: «وَهُوَ الذِي يَقْبَلُ التَّوبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَعْفُو عَنِ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ» (الشورى: 25). وصح عنه ـ عليه الصلاة والسلام ـ أنه قال: «والذي نفسي بيده، لو لم تُذنبوا لَذَهَبَ الله بكم، ولجاء بقومٍ يُذنبون، فيستغفرون الله، فيغفر لهم».

متى يتوبُ من لم يتبْ في رمضان؟ ومتى يعود إلى الله من لم يعُدْ في رمضان؟

إن بعض الصائمين يستقيم حاله، ويصلح باله في رمضان، فإذا انتهى الشهر، وانصرم الصيام، عاد إلى حالته القديمة وسيرته الأولى، فأفسد ما أصلح في رمضان، ونقض ما أبرم في رمضان، فهو عمرَه في هدمٍ وبناء، ونقض وإبرام. قال تعالى: «وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّتِي نَقَضَتْ غَزْلَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ أَنْكَاثاً» (النحل: 92). كان كثيرٌ من السلف ـ إذا انتهى شهر الصيام ـ يبكون لفراقه، ويأسفون على رحيله، ويندمون على انتقاله، وذلك لكثرة صلاحهم، وصفاء قلوبهم، وإشراق نفوسهم.

اللهمّ وفقنا لما وفّقتَ إليه عبادَك الصّالحين، واهدِنا صراطَك المستقيم

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكوره اختي وجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


                                تحياتي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شكرا عالموضوع ..
ويعطيك الف عافية ..
تحياتي ..

----------

